# Installing transducer in the back of the boat.



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

So i have a new helix 5 di gps. Putting it on the rear of the boat. Never installed one before. Currently have a garmin mounted back there now. Is it possible to mount the helix to the garmin mount and run the wires? What kind of silicon should i use to fill the holes? Any help is appreciated thanks.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought one of these so I didn't have to drill anymore holes. I have a outboard motor. I don't think it will work if you have a I/O. http://www.basspro.com/Sully-Transducer-Brackets-for-Outboard-Motors/product/387/.


----------

